# Finished my first heaver



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Finished my first heaver two weeks ago, and took it to AI for some test and im very happy with it. 

Built LSB1502MH with fugi alconite guides, looking foward to building more rods, im adicted.

Here a pic of me castin it for the first time.
[img=http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/4094/p9160084ol2.th.jpg]


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Heaver*

Good looking rod.

It won't be your last; believe me.

Just remember that a gaudy rod is usually, not always, a cheap rod. Use subtle, complimentary colors and take your time. You'll do OK. C2


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Good Job Eric; welcome to the dark side.

Walt


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

hop skippidy hop hop!! dude thats a nice rod. put up some up close pics!! btw ill message you in the next week.

eugene


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

EDMboarder said:


> Finished my first heaver two weeks ago, and here a pic of me castin it for the first time.


Is this a fishing report or a casting report?? Where are the fish????


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm just glad I wasn't the one taking the picture. It sure looks like they are in the "line of fire"


----------



## Bloodybunker (Jul 18, 2006)

You got that wrappin itch yet boy!!! looks like a good one.


----------

